# Dear John...



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

Have I told you how sharp you look today? :angel:

Now that I have become an addict to your board here, I was hoping to add a little more to my online personality (read: avatar).

What can I do (outside of buying a new/CPO'd bimmer) to get you to add this avatar? :angel:

Thanks,
dog


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice X :tsk:

j/k attach the gif via the attach file option at the bottom


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

dog said:


> *Have I told you how sharp you look today? :angel:
> 
> Now that I have become an addict to your board here, I was hoping to add a little more to my online personality (read: avatar).
> 
> ...


that avatar is nice.....

FOR ME TO POOP ON...:lmao:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

here's an appropriately sized version:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

This would work too, unsquished.


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks ladies - you are all too kind...


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

Jon-

You rock!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Thanks for hookin' a brutha up!  

Loving the avatar,
Dog


----------

